# Companion for German Shepherd dog



## 27Ceasar (Jun 2, 2016)

We a a 21 month old male German Shepherd. At the moment he's the only dog we have but we are thinking of getting a mate to keep him company. At the moment we do not want to get another big dog. We just need a smaller dog as a mate because he is lonely.

We were thinking of getting a Jack Russell. Our GSD has an endless supply of energy.

I would appreciate any advise from the members on which dog breed will be the best to get for him as a mate.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no pet for a pet .

YOU should be that companion . 
Get out there and do something together -- train, hike , do some activity .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The nick-name for the Jack Russell is the Jack Russell Terror. These are VERY high energy dogs, and they will hunt down and kill small animals (that's what they've been bred for - to kill vermin!) This aggression sometimes extends to other dogs, even large dogs. (There's a story I could tell you about my GSD and the time the neighbour's JRT got away from its owner... :rolleyes2

Listen to Carmen - she is wise. If you don't have time for one dog, how are you going to manage two?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Is there any indication that your dog is actually lonely? Or is that a personification? GSDs really do love their humans, and while they can get along with other pack members, I would wait to add another dog until you have a genuine reason for yourself to add one. Otherwise you might end up stressing yourself out and the dog unnecessarily


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He is lonely for you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I always wonder why people want to get their dog another dog. You should want to get the dog for you. Two dogs does not equal less work; it actually equals more work. Most people think the dogs will wear each other out, but that isn't enough. You will have to train and spend quality time with each of the dogs by themselves.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

By all means get a 2nd dog if you want another dog. But do it for yourself--because you enjoy dogs and enjoy having multiple dogs. Make sure that you are invested in the training of the 2nd puppy and spend time with it apart from the first. If dog 1 is mature, well-trained, with no major behavioral problems, and you have the time to commit to a puppy, then I think you can consider the idea. 

IF all goes well, the dogs may be good companions for each other. But the opposite can also occur. I have two dogs that don't get along. Though I can walk them leashed, one on either side of me, I do not trust them in the house or yard alone together. 

If you do get a puppy, get a puppy of the opposite sex of your first dog.

It's hard to recommend a breed without knowing your needs, circumstances, and lifestyle. I very much admire Australian cattle dogs, but I don't think they're an easy breed. They seem like spunky little beasts. My neighbors up the road have one that they let roam. He accompanies my dogs and me on walks occasionally. If that fellow ended up needing a home someday and my husband didn't object, I would be temped to take him in. Though it's not a breed I'd ever own, a friend of mine has beagles that seem to be great family pets. They also hunt rabbits regularly, which is a good outlet for drive/energy, and may account for their good behavior, I can't say. 

But again, if you get a puppy, I think it should be for you. Even if a pup eventually helps to exercise dog 1, a puppy is a lot of work: basic obedience training, teaching house-manners, potty-training, ect. 

I'm sorry if this post sounds discouraging. I like having multiple dogs, lots of people on this forum have multiple dogs, but I don't necessarily think it necessarily makes life easier. I do it because I enjoy it, because I enjoy training and going places with my dogs (even though I don't compete in anything). If I had gotten a 2nd dog only to be a companion to the first, I would have been sorely disappointed, and would probably have had rehomed the 2nd dog. Just something to consider if you haven't already. Please keep us updated, or give us more details on your circumstances.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sebrench said:


> By all means get a 2nd dog if you want another dog. But do it for yourself--because you enjoy dogs and enjoy having multiple dogs. Make sure that you are invested in the training of the 2nd puppy and spend time with it apart from the first. If dog 1 is mature, well-trained, with no major behavioral problems, and you have the time to commit to a puppy, then I think you can consider the idea.
> 
> IF all goes well, the dogs may be good companions for each other. But the opposite can also occur. I have two dogs that don't get along. Though I can walk them leashed, one on either side of me, I do not trust them in the house or yard alone together.
> 
> ...


Right on! I chose to get a new (GSD) pup because I love to be with multiple dogs. I learned from her that the best combo is 2 GSDs. She will overpower any small dog and I don't want all the management that this would require. Deja would have perfectly fine being the only dog but the pup is for me first and of course they will live together like all my multiple dogs have done. But initially you have to separate the pup regularly to make you the center of its world and not the other dog. If you still decide to get a second dog you may want to wait at least an extra year to train your adolescent one so he can be a role model for the pup. Deja is 4 years old and she is all I want in a dog; obedient, social, intens mature and stable. So I don't expect major issues between the two. Good luck and wisdom in your decision.


----------

